# Compression gloves?



## golden (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. For several years now, I've been dealing with a lot of pain in my hands, including my knuckles. I have had to give up embroidery and knitting due to the pain but I recently heard about compression gloves. Does anyone know if they work or have any other tips for me? I prefer not to take pain medication. Thank you for your help.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

They aren't a miracle but I find compression gloves are helpful. You do have to get used to working with them on though. At first they feel "in the way". I also find NSAID creams or gels like Voltaren (prescription or buy it on line from over seas) are very helpful when my hands really hurt and I can't knit. Just a little dab rubbed into the most painful area helps in a day or two. There are also NSAID patches and Lidoderm patches that your DR could prescribe. They are not things you use all the time just occasionally. In general once I can get knitting again it helps my hands. Good luck. Don't give up what you enjoy without a fight!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a pair of IMAK gloves for my wife last Christmas. She was complaining of hand pain and dropping things more.
Said it was the best gift she had in a long time........
Either they're pretty good, or I'm turning into Ralph Cramden, lol.


----------



## heatherdmc (Apr 8, 2010)

I was lamenting to my family about the same thing! I will give myself this gift soon. Much better than going through tissues crying about it!&#128515; now if I can just go with magnifying bifocals!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

How hard are the gloves to pull on? I have severe arthritis in my basal joints on both hands and pulling on gloves is painful, tight gloves extremely painful.


----------



## agr8day2b (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't have compression gloves, but I do wear those little stretchy regular gloves that look like only a kid could wear them at night. They do help a lot. Those are for winter. In the summer, I get those cheap cotton gloves you usually wear overnight with lotion for dry skin. They work well, too. My painful joints are the first ones from the end of the finger and some of those gloves without fingertips won't cover the painful spots.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

My hands are RA like the rest of me. Gloves I am willing to try. I bought a glove yesterday to try. Fingerless with wrist strap. I want to go back to making quilts. Doctor okayed gel from the store and like little Tylenol but no arthritis medications due to heart condition. I will see if this glove helps .


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> How hard are the gloves to pull on? I have severe arthritis in my basal joints on both hands and pulling on gloves is painful, tight gloves extremely painful.


No. You don't buy them so tight you can't pull them on, just enough to keep your hands warm and the blood flowing. Besides they are just a thin, close-knit cotton, not vinyl or rubber so there should be no problem putting them on.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Apparently what I bought is a medical compression and support glove.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I have seen the copper hands gloves in the "as seen on tv" isle at Kmart, and all over Bed Bath and Beyond. I have been thinking of trying them. Hope you find some thing that fits and it does a great job for you. RA is the pits!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I had not heard of coppery gloves. I take copper vitamin. I hope you too find some thing to help. I can remember years ago people were wearing copper bracelets.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Any update on this? Are the gloves working for you, & what kind did you get?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in response but I would recommend Baker's Joint Cream, http://www.bakersjointcream.com/ I've used it on sore muscles, and bicep tendonitis and it works great. Some of my coworkes have used it for deteriorating rotator pain, post ACL surgery pain, neck and shoulder pain. It smells like maple syrup also! The lady lives in the next town so we just go pick it up. Not sure if she will mail it. 
Heidi


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Tea tree oil? I think the stuff is a miracle medicine and use it on my ankles, knees and hands. 

Also consider how much caffeine you ingest as it can really make joint pain and pain from carpal tunnel syndrome much worse. Beware though if you do go off caffeine that you suffer some wicked withdrawal symptoms like headache and fast heart beat.


----------

